# Epic Winter-Break Trip: Tahoe



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Epic winter break shred trip planning in progress... I'll be starting at Sugarloaf in Maine (home mountain) then hitting up Snowbird in Utah, then to Jackson Hole and finally stopping in Tahoe for 4 or 5 days. The big ? is where to go in Tahoe. I'll be staying in Heavenly village, so obviously I will hit that hill up a few times, but are there any other "must ride" mountains at Lake Tahoe? I'm an advanced all-mountain rider, looking for big powder stashes, double blacks, steeps, cliffs and big powder (did I say that already?) I enjoy the park (jumps specifically) but I can hit jumps anywhere, it's the unique terrain I'm looking for. Anyone got any advice?


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Go to Kirkwood, it's about 45 minutes outside of south lake.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

kctahoe said:


> Go to Kirkwood, it's about 45 minutes outside of south lake.


45 minutes from SLT? I don't remember it being that long. I thought it was under 30? 

Meh, it's been a long time since I've been able to ride the 'hoe. Kirkwood is solid. Way better than Heavenly by leaps and bounds.

Sierra is actually a fun little hill to go hit too.

If you want to make the drive to the North Shore, Squaw is a must. Nothing like it. I also think Sugarbowl is great off of Donner Pass.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

I've never driven from SLT to Kirkwood buy it was just a guess, probley closer to 30 min. But I would spend less time at heavenly and more at Kirkwood and Sierra, I really like Sierra, especially on a pow day.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Screw tahoe, just stay a week in jackson


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Screw tahoe, just stay a week in jackson


I am staying a week in Jackson, Tahoe is a must after that because thats where the family will be... I will be skipping Christmas with the fam to ride in Jackson, with the promise I'd meet up with them in Tahoe...

So if I were to hit up two other mountains while I'm there, it would be Kirkwood and Squaw?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I am staying a week in Jackson, Tahoe is a must after that because thats where the family will be... I will be skipping Christmas with the fam to ride in Jackson, with the promise I'd meet up with them in Tahoe...
> 
> So if I were to hit up two other mountains while I'm there, it would be Kirkwood and Squaw?


Ah, I see. 

And yes Kirkwood & SV are a MUST

and regarding snowbird, which dates will you be attending?


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> And yes Kirkwood & SV are a MUST
> 
> and regarding snowbird, which dates will you be attending?


Ill be riding there only 2 days on the 20th and 21st of December


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip.....I caution you, though, you're pushing early season, even out west. They'll have snow and some base, but thats just when the going gets good. You should save Utah/Jackson for a spring break venture! IMHO

As for Tahoe....One Day at Heavenly for the sights (Save Heavenly for a clear day so you can take-in the view. Hit Mott Canyon and Killebrew Canyon for riding) Spend the rest of your time at Kwood and Squaw.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> Sounds like a great trip.....I caution you, though, you're pushing early season, even out west. They'll have snow and some base, but thats just when the going gets good. You should save Utah/Jackson for a spring break venture! IMHO
> 
> As for Tahoe....One Day at Heavenly for the sights (Save Heavenly for a clear day so you can take-in the view. Hit Mott Canyon and Killebrew Canyon for riding) Spend the rest of your time at Kwood and Squaw.


Yeah, if I could manage later dates I would, but of course I am starting up class again on Jan. 3rd... I do have spring break the mid-March though... I'll be spending the best winter months trying to get my shredding in on the weekends in PA... not to many options near Philadelphia... okay, plenty of options, just no good ones. Any advice on that front? Snowboarding in PA near Philly? I've heard Blue Mtn., Camel something and anywhere in the Poconos... I get the impression that no one who actually lives here knows what good riding is, so it's hard to take anyone seriously when they tell me to go somewhere.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Don't forget about Alpine Meadows which is next door to squaw. Tickets work at both. Though squaw I hear will keep you occupied for days.


----------

